# Question for the Admin guys and girls



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi people,
As you have no doubt seen from a few of my threads I have a good friend in BC who is an employment consultant and she deals a lot with Expat clients. I have given a few guys her details and she wondered if she could advertise her services on the forum? I can definately say she helped me and got me a job in almost a day!!!!! she has been with me through the whole process of immigration and has been a rock! she obviously makes money from placing people but that is the norm and as long as she is helping populate Canada ( mainly BC ) with good skilled people I am sure she has a place on the forum, what do you think?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why do you post your question here, and why don't you use the "contact us" form on this forum? You bring it as a private question, but you place it on the forum in public so it sounds like (again) making promotion for your friend...

"Terms & Conditions":
_3.8 Except for Premium Subscribers (who are permitted to use the Website for business purposes only in accordance with the terms and conditions applicable to the premium subscription service), you agree to use the Website for personal and non-commercial purposes only._


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

I am sorry I didnt realise I was breaking the rules I was actually trying to give people help there was no hidden agenda I will not mention it again.


EVHB said:


> Why do you post your question here, and why don't you use the "contact us" form on this forum? You bring it as a private question, but you place it on the forum in public so it sounds like (again) making promotion for your friend...
> 
> "Terms & Conditions":
> _3.8 Except for Premium Subscribers (who are permitted to use the Website for business purposes only in accordance with the terms and conditions applicable to the premium subscription service), you agree to use the Website for personal and non-commercial purposes only._


----------

